# Frame tweaked?



## svfdfireman (Nov 24, 2010)

First off, I want to say thanks to all of you that have replied to some of my Noob questions. I read them all....I just don't reply back sometimes, but I am taking all your advice and running it through my head to see which seems more useful/practical for my situation/application....(Money vs. time available vs. how much effort I want to put out....ha ha)

Something new has caught my attention that I didn't catch when I looked at, rode, and finally purchased my 02 Big Bear 400....By the way, I have had my machine for about two weeks now and have plowed three different times and it runs excellent and plows like crazy pushing my 60" blade....still working out a few of the "New guy with ATV and Plow blunders" but overall it's all good....

What caught my attention is that the machine has a slight high side...meaning the right side of my Bear sits (or appears to be about 2" higher) than the left side. I've made sure all tires have equal tire pressure (ruling out some of the obvious possibilities) Is it possible the frame is tweaked a bit? And if so, would a shop be able to tell me what is wrong and how to fix it? Any Ideas about how much $$$ we're talking if something is bent? It doesn't seem to be affecting anything, but it's one of those things that will bug me if I don't correct it. The machine drives straight and plows really well...

Thanks


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Might check the shock pre-load.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

tires are the same size both side to side front and back?

shocks look the same on the front? 
stand quad up on rear tires and rack and look at the underside and maybe you'll find something. shut gas off before doing this part.

A shop might tell you. but for a quad that old you'd spend more fixing it than its worth.

If it Drive's and plows fine I'd use it for this year and keep a eye out out for something a little bigger and better and trade/sell and go on from there.

having a shop look at it though won't cost you much and might even be free.

good luck


----------



## svfdfireman (Nov 24, 2010)

Thnx cowboy....I'll look at that...


----------



## svfdfireman (Nov 24, 2010)

Sublime...all good info....thnx


sublime68charge;1138304 said:


> tires are the same size both side to side front and back?
> 
> shocks look the same on the front?
> stand quad up on rear tires and rack and look at the underside and maybe you'll find something. shut gas off before doing this part.
> ...


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

MtnCowboy;1138285 said:


> Might check the shock pre-load.


that's the first thing I'd check. Then tire pressure. Tires should be the same size left and right on the front only and the same size left and right on the back only. They ARE different front and back. Wheel size is the same but the height and width are different. You want to keep it this way or risk trans. damage from changing to a larger/smaller tire on the front. Basically if you change to the same diameter tire front and back, it will create a binding effect on the trans. You probably wouldn't notice it that much if at all being it's a atv but it will cause pre-mature wear in the trans. Same goes for a 4wd truck but in that case the tires NEED to be the same size or you'll be buying a transfer case.


----------



## mrwheels83 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a site url that has the right size tires for front and back for atv. I was looking it up and it shows the same size front and back for this model atv. If it helps and its allowed I can post it. I learned this the hard way on my timberwolf. I bought it with different size front and rear.


----------

